# Test your DUI during quail hunting game.



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.weddingcrashersmovie.com/index_quail.htm


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

thats pretty fun, i only made past my 2nd drink though. :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

1150, but for an alcoholic, that's not too great of score, I should've hit a lot more birds, I've done better than that in the field :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

1850 :beer:


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

2050


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

It needs a semi-auto.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Had to try it again. 3050


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

3700
yje key is to start drinking too. :beer:


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

4150


----------



## aspiringyotehunter (Oct 25, 2006)

1150 I'm a sloppy drunk


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

3100 woohoo :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: uke:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

2500 After three tries!! Screw I need a beer


----------



## wife (Oct 28, 2006)

love it,put it up on a few hunting forums over here in wales,the lads love it


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

850


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

3900 :beer: :beer: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :thumb:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

1250 first try, "how bout a beer!" :beer: :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha thats some fun $hit


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

5150


----------



## target (Aug 10, 2006)

5150


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

[siteimg]5349[/siteimg]


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

2020. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

9500


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

You gotta love a hunting game with a double barrel pump shotgun :sniper:


----------



## wife (Oct 28, 2006)

OK EVERYONE,I PUT THE LINK UP ON OUR WEBSITE OVER HERE IN WALES AND ALL THE LADS HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME PLAYING IT,TOP SCORE WAS 9850 I THINK,HERE IS ONE OF OUR GAMES FOR YOU LOT TO HAVE A GO AT,HAVE FUN
http://www.nobs.org.uk/Pages/duckgame.htm


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

My eight years old son beat me..... 6200 score!! I asked him how can he do that? He said just shoot walking quail and hunter. oke:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

wife said:


> OK EVERYONE,I PUT THE LINK UP ON OUR WEBSITE OVER HERE IN WALES AND ALL THE LADS HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME PLAYING IT,TOP SCORE WAS 9850 I THINK,HERE IS ONE OF OUR GAMES FOR YOU LOT TO HAVE A GO AT,HAVE FUN
> http://www.nobs.org.uk/Pages/duckgame.htm


24330 was my best...

This game is super addictive! Much more fun than the others!

Thanks !

Ryan


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

R y a n said:


> wife said:
> 
> 
> > OK EVERYONE,I PUT THE LINK UP ON OUR WEBSITE OVER HERE IN WALES AND ALL THE LADS HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME PLAYING IT,TOP SCORE WAS 9850 I THINK,HERE IS ONE OF OUR GAMES FOR YOU LOT TO HAVE A GO AT,HAVE FUN
> ...


my first game score was 19080


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

28340 and it says that i've reduced the local duck population by 81%....OUCH


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Had to try it one more time,,,a big step up in production.

29610 and knocked out 82%


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

10,000 on the quail hunting. Just shoot the hunters and you get the MAX points. Game Over


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

YAHOO!!! I beat my son but he was correct about how to play and earn points. I got 9700 pts! :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

21000 my first try!! What a game if you have nothing to do


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Lindberg9 said:


> 21000 my first try!! What a game if you have nothing to do


....Not pig game, I mean drunk hunting game LOL ..Try that buddy and see how much pts u got, enjoy. http://www.weddingcrashersmovie.com/index_quail.htm


----------

